# 2018 Shallow Sport 24 Modified V



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2018 Shallow Sport 24 Modified V being pushed by a Yamaha 250hp SHO (80 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS7 CARBON GPS/FF w/all in one transducer & Navionics Map Chip, Minn Kota 36v 112;n i-Pilot w/Optima Batteries & Minn Kota Precision 4bank battery charger, Power Pole 8ft BLADE, Fusion 755 Stereo w/Bluetooth, (4) JL Audio speakers w/JL Audio amplifier, Sea Star jackplate, Lenco Trim Tabs w/LED indicator switch, Sea Star hydraulic steering, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell, extended raised console w/integrated 35gal livewell & livewell cushion, lean post w/double flip down footrests, old style console w/5x7 T-Top, LED light bar, cooler basket w/YETI cooler, bow storage, anchor locker, bow casting platform, blue LED deck lights & navigation lights.

Just performed 100hr service and made 100% on the mechanical side. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $79,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697.

More Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------



## IHateMyUsername (Jul 1, 2020)

Man would have been all over this before covid prices

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

SOLD


----------

